# Wireless internet set up



## bhestudio (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello.
Help. Yesterday I purchased a netgear super g wireless router in hopes to go wireless with my laptop. I do have dsl. My dsl ethernet cord is attached to the dsl modem and to the netgear router. I also have my lan cord attached to my laptop and wireless router...as the start up CD suggests. I hook everything up and set up an WEP key, etc. and all is working. However, my laptop still has the LAN cord attached to it. 

Now, this isn't wireless - if I'm still attached.  

Do I need another computer (desktop) or wireless adapter in order to be completely wireless? My friend has a linksys router and her laptop is wireless. What gives? I know I have a wireless connection/ card within my computer of some sort because I am able to connect to my dads wireless system when I visit him, also I can use my computer in airports, and at my friends home.

Any suggestions you can provide will be greeeeeeeeatly appreciated. 

Kei


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so now you have set the router up with the lan cable on you laptop 
you should now be able to disconnect the lan cable 

and use wireless

make sure the wireless is switched on the laptop 

do you have a cordless phone - then can cause problems on secure wireless networks

have you set up the wireless on the router OK

remove the wpa code and run wireless un secure and see if connects OK

post an ipconfig /all here

ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## bhestudio (Apr 12, 2007)

I will attempt to set the router up with the lan cable on you laptop 
(although not sure what that means)



also, yes I have set up the wireless on the router OK

I will try out what you suggested thanks.:up:


----------



## bhestudio (Apr 12, 2007)

problem solved...more so it was paronoia on my part. Thanks


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

bhestudio said:


> problem solved...more so it was paronoia on my part. Thanks


Can you please explain what you did to solve the issue? :up:


----------



## Sunnbuzz (Jul 28, 2007)

First off, ignore the Einstein in the corner it applies to my knowledge of laptop repair, which for me is 90% hardware related. I really do not spend too much time on software so Id put myself just before Advanced !!- maybe ?
Anyhow:
I have set up numerous Wireless Routers and never had a problem, granted there was always a Wired Computer where as below there is not. I did exactly the same thing as the person above with the same set up (minus the LAN cable to the laptop from the Wireless Router) 
Once I set it all up, I could connect wirelessly to my neighbors Wireless Network and open the Internet through their connection. However with my connection although it shows that I AM connected to my Wireless Router (its named) I cannot open an Internet page. When I click on WinXP s2 Wireless Network Connection Status - Activity -It shows first Packets sent (some 1 to 50) but nothing gets received, then each time I try to launch Internet Explorer the packets received number goes up BUT not by much leaving me with approx 50 percent more Packets sent than Packets received and STILL NO internet connection
Also on the Wireless Network Connection Status, General Tab, Activity - It shows a lock or padlock icon below the icon of the two monitors in the middle of the packets sent and packets received. Usually if you connect successfully you see an icon that looks like a beacon with green lines either side 
The Wired Internet works; I tested it before I set up the Wireless Router. I have turned off/on the Router, Modem done resets and the Laptop in many different orders, nothing helps 
Setup: Rogers Webstar Modem
Motorola Wireless Pouter
Broad COM Mini PCI Wireless Card (Dell Latitude D600)
WinXP S2

Thanks in Advance 
Sharon..not a guy !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you start with the wireless encryption disabled to get it connected that way? Also, if you're using WEP, use ONLY the HEX key option, not the passcode option, which doesn't always work across different brands of equipment.


----------



## Sunnbuzz (Jul 28, 2007)

Just in case some else is in my shoes, sometimes all it takes is a little adjustment and the ability to follow instructions !! In my case it was both !!
I got the Wireless Network working by disabling the Dell Wireless Utility and Enabling Windows Xp Wireless program. No, I did not have them both running at the same time!!
The strange thing is that, it takes about 2 minutes after the computer loads before the Wireless Network lets me browse the internet
And for people attempting a Wireless network for the first time I cannot express the importance of shutting down the computer and restarting it after you make changes AND turning of the Router and Modem and resetting them BEFORE restarting the computer
Thanks for the reply above


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

